# IBM cerca del chip “humano”



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2011)

Si tu eres de esas personas *apasionadas por las películas* de ciencia ficción en donde los robots tienen una inteligencia increíble, como Terminator, también te interesara saber que IBM, junto con una Agencia de Defensa y cuatro Universidades, han logrado desarrollar el primer chip de computadora que imita la forma de trabajar que posee el cerebro humano.
El proyecto se denomina* SyNAPSE *algo así como: Sistema neuromorfico electrónico escalable adaptable de plástico (traducido lo mejor posible del ingles). Este nuevo dispositivo trata de imitar los contactos que existen entre las neuronas del cerebro y otras distribuidas en el sistema nervioso.

Este nuevo aparato cuenta con tres elementos que lo hacen clave a la hora de compararlo con un cerebro humano: posee neuronas  que funcionan como procesadores digitales para procesar información, la sinapsis (comunicación entre las neuronas) es descrita como base para el aprendizaje y los axones que enlazan las diferentes partes.
Este nuevo modelo no busca dominar el mundo como su equivalente de Hollywood, pero se espera que este tipo de dispositivos puedan simular y emular la capacidad de un cerebro, a la hora de percibir al ambiente y reaccionar en consecuencia.
El proyecto costo 4.9 millones de Dólares y fue construido junto con la Agencia Gubernamental DARPA.


Fuente: http://www.robotikka.com​
P.D: Todavía no lo creo...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

realidad es ... evolucion.
nosotros ya estamos yendo a "crear" formas de vida, por asi llamarlo.

imagina que el dia de mañana podemos hacer robots que sean capaces de ellos mismos auto- construirse y que nosotros nos extingamos, dejando estos robots en distintos mundos.
luego deja pasar unos millones de años.

y veras que en el universo hay solo materiales inertes y "esas cosas " que "se reproducen" ... pues como lo llamaremos a eso ??
vida quizas ??
es un termino relativo.

y si nosotros seguimos creciendo y aprendiendo y construyendo cosas....quien sabe que podemos hacer / que podemos dejar .....

la verdad que es /seria tan interesante poder vivir 500 años mas para ver a donde llegamos.... y 500 mil años , por lo menos echar un vistazo, a ver que es lo que dejamos , o que evoluciono de nuestros "restos" .
la herencia de nuesta existencia.......

que ganas de saberlo.
ojala nuestro paso por la vida no sea inutil.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 20, 2011)

SantyUY dijo:


> Este nuevo modelo no busca dominar el mundo como su equivalente de Hollywood...


​


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

Interesante y real...y de hecho ya hay muchisimas cosas así dando vueltas pero que nosotros los normales ni idea tenemos que existen

tal vez Fogonazo si sepa jajaja


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 21, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> realidad es ... evolucion.
> nosotros ya estamos yendo a "crear" formas de vida, por asi llamarlo.
> 
> imagina que el dia de mañana podemos hacer robots que sean capaces de ellos mismos auto- construirse y que nosotros nos extingamos, dejando estos robots en distintos mundos.



que feo que seria eso


----------



## 3l3ctr0n1c0 (Ago 23, 2011)

hola, mi pregunta es etos chips se usaran en los robots? o tambien se podrian usar con los humanos! para aquellas personas ke tienen problemas cerebrales algo asi como problemas de aprendizaje?? o algo nose o discapacidades?


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 23, 2011)

yo creo q solo para robots ... no tanto como tu dices


----------



## 0110110h (Ago 24, 2011)

solo para robots seguro! suena muy loco todo esto pero están obviando algo muy importante, "todavía no sabemos como funciona un cerebro" ni siquiera el d un insecto y mucho menos el humano! este proyecto solo imita las conexiones entre unas cuantas neuronas, d ahí a reproducir un cerebro humano en su totalidad.... creo q una buena analogía seria algo como haber descubierto el diodo de silicio y pretender fabricar una PC completa con eso....


----------

